# General > Sport >  Come on Academy!!!!!

## tommy1979

show that lot that us tuchters can play a good game of football!!!!!

id take rangers at ibrox in the next round  ::

----------


## Alan16

> show that lot that us tuchters can play a good game of football!!!!!
> 
> id take rangers at ibrox in the next round


4-2!!! This is might actually happen!

----------


## igglepiggle

i hope so!!  i can imagine the atmosphere there today!!

----------


## tommy1979

was planning on going but something came up.....pure gutted

goals galore 4-3 now  ::

----------


## rainbow

Apparently it is 4-3 - come on academy hold on to the final whistle - what a result if they win!!

----------


## igglepiggle

i hope they hold out the final 15 mins!  it would be good if someone who was at the game would let us know what it was like.  Sitting waiting for the FT score to come up on Soccer Saturday!!

----------


## riggerboy

whats the score now, no way of knowing the score out here, mon wfc

----------


## igglepiggle

4-4 with about 8 mins left i think

----------


## Alan16

> 4-4 with about 8 mins left i think


It is, yeah.

----------


## igglepiggle

full time, well done wick !!!

----------


## Alan16

Full time. 4-4.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

Wick played some superb stuff today, once it went 4-2 , a lot of people up there thought & dreamed of glory-me included but Brechin hung in and got an unlikely equaliser & live to fight another day.

Got to say well done to the groundstaff for making the pitch playable though, an excellent job and we had an excellent cup tie. Just a pity our boys didnt get the fifth because they certainly deserved to win it today

----------


## Moderator

This thread has been moved to sports section where it belongs as it has a better chance of staying at the top rather than being lost in the general section.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> This thread has been moved to sports section where it belongs as it has a better chance of staying at the top rather than being lost in the general section.


Aye okay then, over a thousand people were there today- Im sure there s a lot want to talk about it. It really should be in the general but Im not going to get infractions because I disagree with you matey ::

----------


## Liz

I am not a football fan but well done Wick as it sounds like you played a great game! :Grin:

----------


## bettedaviseyes

i had 10 notes on them till win 60 back never mind still a great result tho hope we go onto win the next match with them :Grin:

----------


## Stack Rock

Gutted - Academy did not deserve to lose. 
Congratulations to the grounds staff for making the pitch playable after the heavy overnight rain although it was very 'heavy'

----------


## Brizer2k7

I was right. thought it might be a draw but never 4-4 !!! watch out Brechin City...........Wickers coming to town !!!  ::

----------


## morvenview

Academy played some fantastic football. What a great advert for HFL.
Every player played great and deserved a win but taking nothing away from Brechin they took thier chances well.
Well done both teams for a truly fantastic game.

----------


## veritas

crowd was fantastic I think it was around 1700 what an atomosphere Glebe Park here we come

----------


## Number47

Brechin will be hoping it keeps raining, coz if Academy can play such superb football on a waterlogged pitch imagine how good it could be in the dry."Wick Academy Four Goals Every Week". Could be the club motto.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Fantastic result for the Scorries.The Dream isnae over yet,show no fear and Brechin are done for.C'mon the Wick :Smile:

----------


## embow

Everything the fans need to know about Glebe Park. The bit about the sun in your eyes on the Hedge side is very true especially at this time of year. A somewhat unique wee ground but always been a nice place to visit, although the local youths can sometimes be 'entertaining' post match! :Wink:  particularly should the City be defeated.
http://www.fanzone.co.uk/Team/Brechi...ball-Club.aspx

----------


## Number47

I found this thread which tells things from a Brechin perspective.
http://www.pieandbovril.com/forum/in...owtopic=119272
Thought the pitch would be blamed, lets prove them wrong!

----------


## rob murray

Brechin may now think that due to home advantage they can confident... but we have a great record of scoring goals on the road... Clach 2 WAFC 5 Fraserburgh 1 WAFC 4, Girvan 1 WAFC 4 etc.... On saturdays evidence, Brechin are no better than a top 6 HFL side...so we are still in this with a strong chance.

----------


## embow

An away tie against Ayr if they get through :: .

----------


## Metalattakk

Away to Ayr Utd in the next round. All to play for on Saturday.  :Smile: 

Edit: Embow, Ayr are currently relgation fodder in the First Division - no better really than Brechin, it might be suggested. Nothing to worry about there...  :Wink:

----------


## cherokee

Sorry, I'm no really into football, but The Scorries did themselves proud on Saturday !!!

Forgive my ignorance, but when is the the game between Brechin and Academy played away - is it this coming Saturday ?

----------


## Metalattakk

> Forgive my ignorance, but when is the the game between Brechin and Academy played away - is it this coming Saturday ?


Aye, Saturday the 5th.

----------


## embow

> Away to Ayr Utd in the next round. All to play for on Saturday. 
> 
> Edit: Embow, Ayr are currently relgation fodder in the First Division - *no better really than Brechin,* it might be suggested. Nothing to worry about there...


I beg to differ as having seen both Ayr and Brechin in action over the last year believe you me there is quite a gulf between the bottom of Division One and the Second Division. Anyway it is immaterial, until, or, unless Academy get through the replay.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

has any one seen the sports pages of the sun newspaper today ?? page 16& page 17 ??

----------


## wickscorrie

Hi does anyone know if any supporters are trying to run a minibus/bus to the game in Bechin on Saturday.

----------


## JEBriskham

> Hi does anyone know if any supporters are trying to run a minibus/bus to the game in Bechin on Saturday.


Wickscorrie - Yes a bus is being planned, details on the Academy web site.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> I found this thread which tells things from a Brechin perspective.
> http://www.pieandbovril.com/forum/in...owtopic=119272
> Thought the pitch would be blamed, lets prove them wrong!


Cheers for the link Number47. :Smile: If Wick can do the business in Brechin,Ayr United are easy to beat.Better atmosphere at the Hammies than there is at the rust bucket they call Somerset Park. ::

----------


## Tom Cornwall

> Fantastic result for the Scorries.The Dream isnae over yet,show no fear and Brechin are done for.C'mon the Wick


I hope that Academy play as good this week-end as they obviously did last week-end, and win...then go on to beat Ayr in the next round...it's not beyond them...

----------


## AllanT

In case you have not yet read your copy of the Brechin advertiser I have attached a link to their report on last weekends game.



http://www.brechinadvertiser.co.uk/s...oal.5870176.jp

----------


## AfternoonDelight

An extremely fair, well written article... 

Just one point - 

*"Wick began to tire a little and the home crowd seemed to kick every ball."*

Why did Academy not put on their subs to make sure they kept their lead??

----------


## moshmosh

> An extremely fair, well written article... 
> 
> Just one point - 
> 
> *"Wick began to tire a little and the home crowd seemed to kick every ball."*
> 
> Why did Academy not put on their subs to make sure they kept their lead??


When Academy are in a winning position by the single goal Titchie and Zeekie always try to keep the same team until the end, seen them do it a number of times and it usually works.  No disrespect to the players on the bench but I don't think throwing on any of the subs would have made a difference in the end.

----------


## veritas

It would appear some Gable Endies from Montrose are coming to support Academy

see link for some ammusing views and coments

http://gableend.blogspot.com/

----------


## Invisible

> It would appear some Gable Endies from Montrose are coming to support Academy
> 
> see link for some ammusing views and coments
> 
> http://gableend.blogspot.com/


I like the reference to Village People, Duffy's mustache he grew for Movember earn't him a place in the Village People's lookalike band.

If this match wasn't so close to xmas would probably go but financial commitments are tying me down.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> I like the reference to Village People, Duffy's mustache he grew for Movember earn't him a place in the Village People's lookalike band.
> 
> If this match wasn't so close to xmas would probably go but financial commitments are tying me down.


Im no going today either as im working but I will be at the Lossie game in 2 weeks time, hopefully Academy will do the town proud yet again today & face Ayr on the 9th January.
Cmey Academy

----------


## AfternoonDelight

> When Academy are in a winning position by the single goal Titchie and Zeekie always try to keep the same team until the end, seen them do it a number of times and it usually works. No disrespect to the players on the bench but I don't think throwing on any of the subs would have made a difference in the end.


I disagree.

----------


## Brizer2k7

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/foot...ps/8401658.stm

----------


## JEBriskham

Also highlights as the match unfolds live on the Academy web site http://www.wick-academy.co.uk

----------


## Number47

1-1 at the moment Academy equalise through Sam Mackay penalty.

----------


## suzy

Just heard from my son it's 2-1 Brechin (grrrr.)

----------


## Hen Broon

3-1 Brechin now after 57 minutes ,not looking good

----------


## scorpion

4 v 1 ,running out of time

----------


## AfternoonDelight

Gutted for them, all that travelling and time off work... aye, Brechin knew what they were doing on Saturday all right!   ::

----------


## Stack Rock

More bad news - now 4 - 1 down

----------


## AfternoonDelight

Aye - check above!  :Wink:

----------


## AfternoonDelight

Go on Richard MacAdemy!!! lol

----------


## Stack Rock

Better news - now 4 -2 Richard MacAdie

----------


## AfternoonDelight

MHM - indeed!

----------


## buggyracer

even if it finishes at 4-2 they have done very well considering, a real pity it didnt get played on sat  ::

----------


## AfternoonDelight

Totally, buggyracer - they were so up for it on Saturday! Had the fire in their bellies... such a disappointment!  

You're right though - they have done us proud!!  Heads up lads!!!   ::

----------


## flowertot

Any word on how the Scorries got on tonight?

----------


## mrjolly

4-1 brechin

----------


## AfternoonDelight

No 4-2 Brechin - in the sports section where this will no doubt be moved to in a mo...

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Unlucky Wick. They did well to get this far.

----------

